# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Ç'farë duan femrat?

## pellumbi

Ndodh shpesh te gjendesh ne dilemen 
"C'fare duan femrat"
Femra ne krahun tuaj si eshte? 
- Ka nje bukuri joshese, eshte teper simpatike, por perseri e ndjen se eshte edhe pak enigmatike.
Te ben te mendohesh se si duhet te flasesh...
Te ben te mendohesh se ne c'menyre duhet te sillesh...
Duhet shume kujdes kur te jesh me te...
Por valle perse? 
Rri dhe e veshtron
shikon dhe e degjon
hesht dhe e enderron.

Habitesh se si ajo duket
cuditesh se si ajo shfaqet
Pyet a eshte kjo jeta? 
- Valle eshte ajo e verteta?

Rri dhe qendron
shikon dhe kujton
mos hesht! 
- se e harron..

----------


## e panjohura

PLUMB NE LULE TE BALLIT QE BESOJN SHUM!

----------


## SaS

akoma me dru do shkoni para !!! hajde mendje hajde !!! mjer ne thuaj !!!

----------


## TikTak

femnat dun me u martu. pejk

----------


## Morning star

Cfar duan femrat..!!

E kush e merr vesh aman..! Jan po aq misterioze sa eshte edhe vete zoti.

----------


## gatusso

*”Femra Eshte Si Malli kinezë ,Shquhet Për Estetikë Ndersa I Njohur Për Nga Dobësia e Kualitetit”*

----------


## bebushja

Pyetjen do e beja keshtu shoku pellumb
Kush jane femrat,dhe cfare kerkojn ato?
DHE PO TE PERGJIGJEM  
FEMRA ESHTE NENAT TONA  ,MOTRAT TONA,GRATE TUAJA ,MAMAJA E FEMIJES TEND,TE DASHURAT TUAJA ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, KJO ESHTE FEMRA ,,,SJELL JETE TE REJA
DHE KERKON RESPEKT DHE DASHURI ashtu sikurse ju meshkujt
e mos flisni ketu sikur skini motra nena gra e te dashura ,turp per ata qe sdin te  flasin tamam.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

heh...kjo osht isoj si ajo : Kush e boni pula vezen apo veza pulen ! 

Femrat se din as vet ca dun me lale...jo ta dim ne  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## jesu

> Pyetjen do e beja keshtu shoku pellumb
> Kush jane femrat,dhe cfare kerkojn ato?
> DHE PO TE PERGJIGJEM  
> FEMRA ESHTE NENAT TONA  ,MOTRAT TONA,GRATE TUAJA ,MAMAJA E FEMIJES TEND,TE DASHURAT TUAJA ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, KJO ESHTE FEMRA ,,,SJELL JETE TE REJA
> DHE KERKON RESPEKT DHE DASHURI ashtu sikurse ju meshkujt
> e mos flisni ketu sikur skini motra nena gra e te dashura ,turp per ata qe sdin te  flasin tamam.


*Perputhem plotesisht me mendimin tende pa hequr as presje.*

----------


## [Perla]

Femrat jane magjia e kesaj bote,bukuria miresia dashuria ne nje person.Falin ngrohte,dashuri,falin jete.Mjafton vetem te gjesh celsin e cdo shpirti per te njohur nje femer.Me pas mjafton ta shohesh ne sy dhe i kupton deshirat e vuajtjet e saj.Meson ta njohesh.Femrat nga natyra jane te brishta *por jo te dobeta*,nuk jam dabort.Kerkojne pak perkujdesje dhe shume dashuri e respekt...dhe zemra e saj do te jete e juaja pergjithmone!!!

----------


## Marijuana85

Jem nje mendim me bebushen !! 
nuk lypim shum o jo !!! se sa per mashkujt nuk esht zor me dit se qka doni !! :perqeshje:

----------


## Tigrimelara

Respekt, Jete te mire te rehatshme, pune te lehte, te jene te adhuruara, ti ndimosh per regulllimin e gjerave te vogla si puna e rymes, ndryshimin e orendive, pastaj mos flasim per ate qe kane deshire te jene te ledhatuara, te kujdesesh per to, e shume e shume gjera tjera qe nje burre i mire duhet ti posedoje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Glamorous

Se kuptoj pse banalizoni e shani njeri-tjetrin??? me duket nje teme e kendshme per diskutim, dhe bashkebisedim femra meshkuj.
Per mendimin tim, femra do dashuri, rrespekt, perkujdesje, sinqeritet dhe embelsi. ska femer qe se pelqen nje perkedheli ne faqe te shoqeruar me nje fjale te embel te peshperitur ne vesh, apo e kam gabim?
Femrat jane enigmatike dhe misterioze, shpesh kohet e fundit edhe materialiste... keto jane te verteta te pahijshme.
Shtroj nje pyetje po meshkujve ca i pelqen, pasi edhe meshkujt shpesh jane misterioz?
Make love not ware! enjoy your selfes!

----------


## Auroraa

> Femrat jane magjia e kesaj bote,bukuria miresia dashuria ne nje person.Falin ngrohte,dashuri,falin jete.Mjafton vetem te gjesh celsin e cdo shpirti per te njohur nje femer.Me pas mjafton ta shohesh ne sy dhe i kupton deshirat e vuajtjet e saj.Meson ta njohesh.Femrat nga natyra jane te brishta *por jo te dobeta*,nuk jam dabort.Kerkojne pak perkujdesje dhe shume dashuri e respekt...dhe zemra e saj do te jete e juaja pergjithmone!!!




Sa i mire qenke. Pajtona me ty. ia ke qellu.... po e njifshe boten e femres mire siq po shihet.

----------


## _Matrix_

Femrat duan perkujdesje , perkedhelje , mirkuptim , sinqeritet dhe duat qe ti duash deri ne detajin e fundit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Femrat duyan shume seX dhe humor nganjehere.

----------


## Marijuana85

> Femrat duyan shume seX dhe humor nganjehere.


qy qy  shakespeare , kam menduar se je pak romantik ...  :perqeshje: 
me doket se e ke fjalen per mashkujt ... 
pershendetje

----------


## resina

> Ndodh shpesh te gjendesh ne dilemen 
> "C'fare duan femrat"
> Femra ne krahun tuaj si eshte? 
> - Ka nje bukuri joshese, eshte teper simpatike, por perseri e ndjen se eshte edhe pak enigmatike.
> Te ben te mendohesh se si duhet te flasesh...
> Te ben te mendohesh se ne c'menyre duhet te sillesh...
> Duhet shume kujdes kur te jesh me te...
> Por valle perse? 
> Rri dhe e veshtron
> ...


*Mendoj se femra eshte nje thesar, qe kush di ta vleresoje 
eshte gjithmone i fituar.* :Lulja3:

----------


## _Matrix_

Edhe meshkujt thesar jan per femrat dhe ato dalin te fituara perher  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## resina

> Edhe meshkujt thesar jan per femrat dhe ato dalin te fituara perher



Tema ketu eshte per femrat,per meshkujt do flasim ne nje teme tjeter.

----------

